# SSR GT1 Wheels on GTO?



## Eric Jacobs (Apr 25, 2007)

Does anyone have a picture or info of any SSR GT1 wheels on a GTO?

Just wonder...thanks


----------



## Eric Jacobs (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a set from my BMW i traded in on the GTO (hence the BMW center caps) They are 18" SSR GT1 wheels, tires were flat but i just wanted to get an idea on how it looked....


----------

